

10 Books That Will Fry Your Mind This Summer: Wired - wicknicks
http://www.wired.com/underwire/2011/05/summer-reading-2011/

======
wccrawford
While a couple look mildly interesting, they are hardly going to 'fry'
anyone's mind.

